# BOV recirculated.......



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello i seen there is a lot of post talking about wether or not to recirculate. But no one has shown how to recirculate if you wanted to. Also dont you have to buy a BOV that can recirculate or vent to there air, meaning do both? Any help would be cool thanks. Also what are you guys turning your boost up to on your stock internals? ANy problems? let me know thanks


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

When you recirculate the bov it has to go in the intake pipe after the maf. 










Most bov's have recirculation fittings that you can buy. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

THanks for the pic. But isnt that pic before the maf? i might be wrong but i was thinking 5 was the maf.


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

Also what is 6 on that pic? because i am going to be making my own piping for my intercooler and just buying the actual intercooler. Thanks again.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

6 is your engine...

and the green tube is after the maf...

air goes into the filter, past the maf, and into the turbo where it is compressed, on the compressed side is the BOV' which pictured shows the recirculated tube going into the intake after the maf but before the turbo...

hope that makes sense for ya


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yea defiantly!! i appriciate it. I will show the pipe i make when i get done with it.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah 5 is the maf and 6 is the throttle body.


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

awsome thanks sentra the pic helped out a ton. I will post some pics when i get it all done. Also can you just upload pics from your pc to this forum or do you have to do the link thing? Because the link aint working from my facebook page.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

Shakojdub1425 said:


> awsome thanks sentra the pic helped out a ton. I will post some pics when i get it all done. Also can you just upload pics from your pc to this forum or do you have to do the link thing? Because the link aint working from my facebook page.


usually you cant link from facebook as they "own" the rights to the photo's


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Shakojdub1425 said:


> awsome thanks sentra the pic helped out a ton. I will post some pics when i get it all done. Also can you just upload pics from your pc to this forum or do you have to do the link thing? Because the link aint working from my facebook page.


Photobucket works the best. Using the


----------



## Shakojdub1425 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks again thats what i did.


----------

